# Reputation system



## Al B. Fuct (Aug 20, 2008)

I see that the rep system now allows approval or disapproval. It also does not display the username of the reputationeer. I've never gotten any negatives, but I can see a problem waiting to happen. 

I always sign my rep comments so folks know who has commented. I'd prefer it were done automagically. That way I don't have to do it and no one can impersonate me.

Thorts? 

Thanks.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Aug 20, 2008)

I sign mine as well, just cuz it sucks when ya dont know whos giving a comment. I think the same should go for a negative rep, if you have a prob with someone you should own up and tell em you think theyre effed up *but in a nice way of course*...its not like the persons gonna kick your ass, this is the internet.

Is ass an ok word to say w the new rules?

I hope...


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Aug 21, 2008)

I HOPE there's no language censorship introduced on RIU. Anyone old enough to use this board is old enough to use and read whatever sort of language they want. 

This is one matter that would see me sign off RIU permanently.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Aug 21, 2008)

Al B. Fuct said:


> I HOPE there's no language censorship introduced on RIU. Anyone old enough to use this board is old enough to use and read whatever sort of language they want.
> 
> This is one matter that would see me sign off RIU permanently.


 Im pretty sure we cant use profane language... but I may be incorrect... I was high when I read the new rules.


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 21, 2008)

*you can see who does the reppn when you have elite membership...*


----------



## Florida Girl (Aug 21, 2008)

Al B. Fuct said:


> I see that the rep system now allows approval or disapproval. It also does not display the username of the reputationeer. I've never gotten any negatives, but I can see a problem waiting to happen.
> 
> I always sign my rep comments so folks know who has commented. I'd prefer it were done automagically. That way I don't have to do it and no one can impersonate me.
> 
> ...



Yep I agree. I always sign my name... even when I give a Neg Rep. Get this... I got a Neg. Rep from a "self appointed" mod (he babysits chat so he thinks he's a forum mod too )... anyway... he didn't leave his name.... but I knew who it was and neg repped him back.... to which he sent me a PM to which I told him exactly what I though of him.... so he tattled to a real MOD who gave me an infraction... nice huh???





Al B. Fuct said:


> I HOPE there's no language censorship introduced on RIU. Anyone old enough to use this board is old enough to use and read whatever sort of language they want.
> 
> This is one matter that would see me sign off RIU permanently.



ROFL.... oh yeah... there is and they are handing out infractions left and right. Literally overnight this place went from being the coolest place around where you could speak freely to an uptight over-moderated forum. Lots of unhappy people around here


----------



## jamiemichelle (Aug 21, 2008)

True...but Im not paying for a membership to a site that is predominately member ran. Ive said that since day one. Though I do think they should have the right to make money, but tshirts/sweaters or something of the sort would be something I would maybe invest in... not a membership.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Aug 21, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *just saying...*


 I know.  Ive been an anti paying member since the day I joined...lol. This site keeps going from all the members posts and info we all give... it shouldnt get better for a price... thats just my opinion.


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Aug 21, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *you can see who does the reppn when you have elite membership...*


I don't need the feature enough to pay for it. I already generate an awful lot of free content for the site which attracts hits and banner clicks. Some days I work pretty hard, too!

Moreover, I'm hardly 'elite' and would feel funny with the tag on my posts.  You've heard of the anti-christ. I'm the anti-elite. 

Oh well, problem solved. If I want the commenter identification feature, I now know I can get it. 

I just hope no one goes around signing comments as me for all the un-paid users who can't see the commenter username.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 22, 2008)

al b fuct, you still here?


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Aug 22, 2008)

Al B. is not available to take your call at this time. Please leave a message at the sound of the tone.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 22, 2008)

I agree and always as folks asking how to give rep to put their initials. Having it auto would be sweet. VV


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 22, 2008)

Al B. Fuct said:


> Al B. is not available to take your call at this time. Please leave a message at the sound of the tone.


ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abudsmoker (Aug 22, 2008)

there is a few older dogs still runnin the block


----------



## Budsworth (Aug 22, 2008)

Send me 5 dollars and I MIGHT allow you to make me elite.


----------



## CustomHydro (Aug 25, 2008)

I think elite members should be based on how much info you contribute to the site not how much money u contribute to the pockets of the "BIG WIGS"...
People who do full blown tutorials and answer questions day in and day out, those are the true elite!.
Shit, if I need something, I go scan thru Al's threads first. I'm not saying everyone should go and flatten Al with questions (ahh fuck it, go ahead), but I guarantee he generates more money for this site than 95% of the people with the elite tag....


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Aug 25, 2008)

CustomHydro said:


> I think elite members should be based on how much info you contribute to the site not how much money u contribute to the pockets of the "BIG WIGS"...


I am not so sure the folks running RIU are 'bigwigs' as it were, but I do like your merit-based idea. 



> People who do full blown tutorials and answer questions day in and day out, those are the true elite!.


I agree.


> Shit, if I need something, I go scan thru Al's threads first. I'm not saying everyone should go and flatten Al with questions (ahh fuck it, go ahead),


 hahahahhaha, thanks man. 


> but I guarantee he generates more money for this site than 95% of the people with the elite tag....


wow, maybe I should get a sponsor. 'This Fuct comment brought to you by Joe's Hydro Nutes- if it ain't Joe's, it blows"


----------



## del66666 (Aug 26, 2008)

how do you rep someone? what do you click, soz can build a computer but cant understand how to rep n e 1, many thanks for your time.


----------



## CustomHydro (Aug 27, 2008)

its a little button on the top right corner of each post. It looks like an old scale. It's gray/silver, u cant miss it onc e u know where it is

This is post #21, the rep button is next to the number of the post over here........................................................Above (here)


----------



## wozb529 (Aug 27, 2008)

i'm always handing out rep. never get none back, its soooooo rude


----------

